# My First N-Scale Layout



## Stennsan (Nov 30, 2012)

Greetings All,

I've mocked up my first N scale layout with AnyRail (great program) and I would like some feedback. It's been a long time since I've done any rail road modelling and I want to get back into it. I do have a small box of odds-and-ends HO scale stuff leftover from days gone by that would make a good start, but space is at a premium, and I think N scale will suit my situation better.

I want to start with a small layout. Something simple just to see if the bug bites me. AnyRail was a big help, the trial version only allows for 50 pieces in your layout, which is perfect for a small starter setup. It was a great way to keep the ambitions in check. 

This is the layout I came up with. Its simple and should let me get a feel for what I'm getting into. The base is 2' x 4' and the rail is laid with Kato Unitrack. 

I haven't settled on a theme, I'm leaning towards something coal related, so any suggestions about accessory and buildings would also be appreciated.

Thanks,

S.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to the site. Nice start on your layout. Have you thought about a storage yard for your rail cars?


----------



## Stennsan (Nov 30, 2012)

I did think about it. I even tried to build in a couple.

At one point I had a small 3-track yard on the tan spur on the interior of the layout. It was OK, but looked cluttered. I then tried a yard on the blue spur, but it looked even worse.

Some of the plans I cannibalized used and add-on module for a rail yard. I may do something similar on the end of the blue spur once I have enough rolling stock to fill one 

Where would you place a yard?


----------

